# Twin Cities MetroRail System



## FastTrax (Aug 29, 2021)

www.metrotransit.org/metro

www.facebook.com/MetroTransitMN/

www.twitter.com/mt_mn_alerts?lang=en

https://dot.state.mn.us/metro/programmanagement/transit.html

www.railway-technology.com/projects/northstar_commuter/

www.radioreference.com/apps/db/?action=fle&stid=METROPOLITAN%29COUNCIL/METRO%20TRANSIT

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Transit_(Minnesota)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Blue_Line_(Minnesota)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Green_Line_(Minnesota)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northstar_Line

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Metro_(Minnesota)_light_rail_stations


























https://www.youtube.com/user/MetroTransitMN


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 30, 2021)

While generally clean, efficient, and timely, there are problems as shown in one of your vids above - too many shady characters go for free rides or loiter around some of the stops, especially at the terminals. It can get get scary at times.  I have written several times to Metro Transit management and requested under cover police for protection but usually my writings get ignored.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 30, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> While generally clean, efficient, and timely, there are problems as shown in one of your vids above - too many shady characters go for free rides or loiter around some of the stops, especially at the terminals. It can get get scary at times.  I have written several times to Metro Transit management and requested under cover police for protection but usually my writings get ignored.


It could be three things. MT may be contracting site protection out to a private security firm or their budget may not allow the extra manpower for an actual undercover operation or they may already have plainclothes officers in place at stations according to any local station or systemwide crime trends and they may want to play such operations close to their vest. I see that MT has a law enforcement presence or are they security? You should see what goes on in rail transportation in New York City.


----------

